# Jackson/Charvel 2022 thread



## manu80 (Jan 1, 2022)

Hi guys, and Happy New Year !
Despite the Namm being delayed and the fact that some 2021 guitars are still hard to get in stores, I was wondering if any of you have any infos on new models for 2022 ?
I wish Jackson could surf on the Mustaine trend and release some natural/korina/silver KV's and also bring the Warrior shape a bit more into the light.
Thanks for any input !


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 1, 2022)

I would be a lot more interested in Jackson if they’d step up the quality of the Pro series instruments. Charvel has been blowing them out of the water in the $800-1200 price segment.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 1, 2022)

sell2792 said:


> I would be a lot more interested in Jackson if they’d step up the quality of the Pro series instruments. Charvel has been blowing them out of the water in the $800-1200 price segment.



I'm still baffled as to why both Charvel and Squier have really solid-made Asian-made instruments, yet it's Jackson's QC that falls flat?


----------



## HoneyNut (Jan 1, 2022)

sell2792 said:


> I would be a lot more interested in Jackson if they’d step up the quality of the Pro series instruments. Charvel has been blowing them out of the water in the $800-1200 price segment.



They do have a large range of guitars in that series. What were you thinking of? Charvel has less than half of the range Jackson has at the pro level.


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 1, 2022)

Jackson models recently have been on a 2 year cycle. I'm not sure how much Covid will impact that. Regardless, expect the models released last year to remain.

I would not expect a big launch from Jackson. The one thing I am expecting is at least 1 new Warrior. They just can't let Ibanez "paper" launch the Xiphos and not answer with a new Warrior!


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes (Jan 2, 2022)

I hope this will be the year when they finally releases a production model Death Angel. A MIJ release of one of the two wooden DAs Rob Cavestany got a couple of weeks ago would be amazing.


----------



## Marked Man (Jan 2, 2022)

sell2792 said:


> I would be a lot more interested in Jackson if they’d step up the quality of the Pro series instruments. Charvel has been blowing them out of the water in the $800-1200 price segment.



Jackson Pro should be fully level with LTD 1000, but they aren't there. More like LTD 600. Charvel San Dimas MIMs are amazingly good (can be better than Jackson Pro), although I think it's high time to do away with the '58 Buick neck joints for bolt on guitars. No reason for a 2022 shred guitar to have that....


----------



## Adieu (Jan 2, 2022)

sell2792 said:


> I would be a lot more interested in Jackson if they’d step up the quality of the Pro series instruments. Charvel has been blowing them out of the water in the $800-1200 price segment.



Same company


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 2, 2022)

Marked Man said:


> Jackson Pro should be fully level with LTD 1000, but they aren't there. More like LTD 600. Charvel San Dimas MIMs are amazingly good (can be better than Jackson Pro), although I think it's high time to do away with the '58 Buick neck joints for bolt on guitars. No reason for a 2022 shred guitar to have that....



Except they aren’t. I’ve played 400 series LTDs that play and sound better than Pro Series Jackson’s, let alone 1000 series just completely blow them away.




Adieu said:


> Same company



I know, which is why it’s so surprising that Charvel is putting out significantly better guitars even in comparable price ranges.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 2, 2022)

Marked Man said:


> Jackson Pro should be fully level with LTD 1000, but they aren't there. More like LTD 600. Charvel San Dimas MIMs are amazingly good (can be better than Jackson Pro), although I think it's high time to do away with the '58 Buick neck joints for bolt on guitars. No reason for a 2022 shred guitar to have that....


Been saying this forever but if the neck heel is getting in your way, you have technique problems you need to sort out. My DK24 heel is plenty rounded. There is nothing left for them to cut away. Guthrie's sig model still has a giant block heel on it with no sculpting... The back side of the lower horn is the part that gets in the way and Charvel has that sculpted out on most of their guitars.



sell2792 said:


> I know, which is why it’s so surprising that Charvel is putting out significantly better guitars even in comparable price ranges.


it might have something to do with them being Fender-style bolt ons, done in a factory Fender had been operating for quite a while before they ever started building Charvels there (as far as I know). MIM Fenders are shit hot too and have been for a long time


----------



## Adieu (Jan 2, 2022)

Marked Man said:


> Jackson Pro should be fully level with LTD 1000, but they aren't there. More like LTD 600. Charvel San Dimas MIMs are amazingly good (can be better than Jackson Pro), although I think it's high time to do away with the '58 Buick neck joints for bolt on guitars. No reason for a 2022 shred guitar to have that....





sell2792 said:


> Except they aren’t. I’ve played 400 series LTDs that play and sound better than Pro Series Jackson’s, let alone 1000 series just completely blow them away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aren't LTD 600's supposed to be an equal or higher tier than 1000's though?

Pretty sure they dedicated the 600 code to artist signatures before 1000-series were a thing.

Also, some 400-series are from back when 400 was a high number.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 2, 2022)

Adieu said:


> Aren't LTD 600's supposed to be an equal or higher tier than 1000's though?
> 
> Pretty sure they dedicated the 600 code to artist signatures before 1000-series were a thing.
> 
> Also, some 400-series are from back when 400 was a high number.



They are. ESP has been weird AF with numbers below the 600 series, but 600s [and single digit numbers] have always been the highest-tier sig LTD guitars. 300 used to be the highest Standard LTD, then it was 400, then it was 500, and now it's 400 again.


----------



## mitou (Jan 2, 2022)

I just want a Rhoads with Alexi Laiho specs that doesn't cost 5k


----------



## Metal Mortician (Jan 2, 2022)

Stupid question: is Gus G back with ESP? I was reading the ESP site for 2022 news and his name was in the linear notes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 2, 2022)

Metal Mortician said:


> Stupid question: is Gus G back with ESP? I was reading the ESP site for 2022 news and his name was in the linear notes.



Where? Link?
He's still been using his Jacksons. If there was a change, it was VERY recently.


----------



## Marked Man (Jan 2, 2022)

sakeido said:


> Been saying this forever but if the neck heel is getting in your way, you have technique problems you need to sort out. My DK24 heel is plenty rounded. There is nothing left for them to cut away. Guthrie's sig model still has a giant block heel on it with no sculpting... The back side of the lower horn is the part that gets in the way and Charvel has that sculpted out on most of their guitars.



The San Dimas still has old school joint. Not a problem for me personally as I have large hands, but it could be better. My idea with my San Dimas Ash was to have basically everything that came on the Washburn N4 except the Stephens extended cutaway, which is insane! After playing an N4, the old school San Dimas neck joint is like riding a motorcycle that really needs one more gear on top----you know it could be better. At least my USA Charvels and even MIJs have an angled block/back plate. It makes a BIG difference!

The DK24 series joints are perfectly fine. I'd like to see SD duplicate that upgrade.


----------



## TornAnus (Jan 3, 2022)

How about a warrior in a decent finish? Ferrari red?


----------



## Gren (Jan 3, 2022)

FMIC, it's time


----------



## Adieu (Jan 3, 2022)

TornAnus said:


> How about a warrior in a decent finish? Ferrari red?



It's 2022, a "decent finish" is officially defined as cyan-to-lime pukeburst over a spalt veneer now


----------



## mxbraud (Jan 4, 2022)

Gren said:


> FMIC, it's time
> 
> 
> View attachment 101671


Need this in Farrari Red!!


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 4, 2022)

Adieu said:


> It's 2022, a "decent finish" is officially defined as cyan-to-lime pukeburst over a spalt veneer now



QFT.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Jan 4, 2022)

I hope charvel sort out the San Dimas Pro Mod basses and add some new colours. On paper they are close to a dream bass but the quality and the preamp really let it down.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 5, 2022)

Marked Man said:


> The San Dimas still has old school joint. Not a problem for me personally as I have large hands, but it could be better. My idea with my San Dimas Ash was to have basically everything that came on the Washburn N4 except the Stephens extended cutaway, which is insane! After playing an N4, the old school San Dimas neck joint is like riding a motorcycle that really needs one more gear on top----you know it could be better. At least my USA Charvels and even MIJs have an angled block/back plate. It makes a BIG difference!
> 
> The DK24 series joints are perfectly fine. I'd like to see SD duplicate that upgrade.



I still want to carve out some of the back of the lower horn on my N4. Can never get rid of enough wood around the heel.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes (Jan 8, 2022)

Still no news from Jackson or Charvel?


----------



## Stiman (Jan 8, 2022)

Given how solid my DK24 is, and the amazing color options, a DK24-7 (seven string) would be an instant buy from me.


----------



## Nag (Jan 8, 2022)

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> Still no news from Jackson or Charvel?



They usually take their time. Last year, Jackson unveiled some guitars "new for 2021" in March. With Winter NAMM being COVID-postponed to "not winter anymore" this year, stuff might be released even later, who knows.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 15, 2022)

Seems to be our first taste of 2022. The Concept Series. Jackson's take on the Ibanez Premium line

https://www.zzounds.com/item--JAC2915353520?siid=301740
https://www.zzounds.com/item--JAC2915453?siid=301741
https://www.zzounds.com/item--JAC2915453576?siid=301742
https://www.zzounds.com/item--JAC2916677591?siid=301743

















Also lo and behold; The Jeff Loomis Pro Series Soloist 7

https://www.zzounds.com/item--JAC2914237






So far the only thing from Charvel is a San Dimas in a chameleon finish

https://www.zzounds.com/item--CHA2975031


----------



## danbox (Jan 15, 2022)

For the multiscale if the page is correct, it is a smaller than usual fan at 25.5-26.5”


----------



## mitou (Jan 15, 2022)

That Rhoads with the HS pickup config will be my next guitar, unless they release a black version...


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 16, 2022)

danbox said:


> For the multiscale if the page is correct, it is a smaller than usual fan at 25.5-26.5”


For 7 string that'd be optimal for me. I wish that were more widespread personally.


----------



## jahosy (Jan 16, 2022)

Loving the H/S soloist & rhoads; also JL soloist! 

Any idea where these will be made? I'm assuming WMI (Korea) for JL signature?


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 16, 2022)

That Walnut Soloist will be miiiiine! Jackson still does the absolute worst camo finishes. Lol


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 16, 2022)

HS Soloist and Charvel are not bad but I was expecting something more exciting specially after the ESP reveal... Well, we'll have to wait a bit more I guess


----------



## Edika (Jan 16, 2022)

Some concept series guitars that appeared as an exclusive shop only order in a UK shop, where saying Korea. That 7 string Rhoads is cool, even though the paint scheme could be better. But $2199, no stainless steel frets and a semi rigid case? That's pushing it a lot. The Ibanez premium guitars are cheaper and have stainless steel frets at the higher price points. They are made in Indonesia though and I understand they're cheaper to make there, but Jackson I feel is still not competitive to a other brands with similar specs.


----------



## jahosy (Jan 16, 2022)

https://www.zzounds.com/item--JAC2914237

JL soloist pro.... price seems ok, 26.5" scale length. 

Are Jackson's 7 inline headstocks usually this massive?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 16, 2022)

jahosy said:


> Are Jackson's 7 inline headstocks usually this massive?



Jackson are dicks and throw the bass size headstock on non-USA 7s just because.


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Jan 16, 2022)

Concept series - where are they built? Those prices scream inflated asian country pricing that isn't Japan.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 16, 2022)

Mmmm the Loomis would be great in 6 too. The rest...well...I'll wait for the KV's to appear maybe


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 16, 2022)

They did a run of "concept" guitars a few years ago that where Korean made, limited run, I am assuming these are the similar. 

Yeah, that Jackson 7 string headstock is for the person who absolutely has to have the biggest headstock! I think the only way I would ever buy a Jackson 7 string is if they came out with a headless 7 string.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2022)

jahosy said:


> Loving the H/S soloist & rhoads; also JL soloist!
> 
> Any idea where these will be made? I'm assuming WMI (Korea) for JL signature?





soul_lip_mike said:


> Concept series - where are they built? Those prices scream inflated asian country pricing that isn't Japan.



Yeah I'm assuming Korea. The JL Kelly is MiK and I heard some people say the Concept will be made in Korea.



Zhysick said:


> HS Soloist and Charvel are not bad but I was expecting something more exciting specially after the ESP reveal... Well, we'll have to wait a bit more I guess



This wasn't from any official announcement. I just saw someone share some Zzounds links. Seems like they jumped the gun a little too early.


----------



## jaxadam (Jan 16, 2022)

Has anybody heard from Jackson lately?


----------



## I play music (Jan 16, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Seems to be our first taste of 2022. The Concept Series. Jackson's take on the Ibanez Premium line
> 
> https://www.zzounds.com/item--JAC2915353520?siid=301740
> https://www.zzounds.com/item--JAC2915453?siid=301741
> ...


they are not bad looking but compared to the ltd announcement I have 0 interest



mitou said:


> That Rhoads with the HS pickup config will be my next guitar, unless they release a black version...


bodom sig would not be a bad idea


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2022)

I play music said:


> they are not bad looking but compared to the ltd announcement I have 0 interest



Given how a lot of companies are fucked pretty hard right now, the small reveals are probably going to be the norm this year. Idk about the rest of the Fender companies, but EVH has a huge backorder right now it seems and they just had to raise prices across the board. I'm still surprised that ESP/LTD had such a massive reveal this year. Either have a lot of trust for their supply chain, or they're hoping they can miraculously get all their shit out by their stated deadlines.


----------



## I play music (Jan 16, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Given how a lot of companies are fucked pretty hard right now, the small reveals are probably going to be the norm this year. Idk about the rest of the Fender companies, but EVH has a huge backorder right now it seems and they just had to raise prices across the board. I'm still surprised that ESP/LTD had such a massive reveal this year. Either have a lot of trust for their supply chain, or they're hoping they can miraculously get all their shit out by their stated deadlines.


I didn't even mean the amount but ltds have stainless steel frets, roasted maple, scalloped frets, just more stuff to get exited and Jackson the same as the last 20 years


----------



## MrWulf (Jan 16, 2022)

Yeah idk why Jackson deciced to have their new series made in WMI and then not have SS frets. Its basically has become a must have features for high end import which is what the Concept/Wildcard Series is


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes (Jan 16, 2022)

I loved the Loomis Soloist ...until I noticed the headstock.

As every year I am hoping for a Death Angel.


----------



## works0fheart (Jan 16, 2022)

Just got my black concept series Rhoads earlier this week. It's Korean made so I'd assume these are too. I'd really like that H/S one, but as everyone else has said, these not have having SS frets at this price is insane to me. I did some looking around and Jackson apparently doesn't offer it on like 90% of their guitars except for very high end stuff


----------



## olejason (Jan 16, 2022)

I kinda dig the big headstock on the Loomis. What's the concern, neck dive or just aesthetics?


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes (Jan 16, 2022)

olejason said:


> I kinda dig the big headstock on the Loomis. What's the concern, neck dive or just aesthetics?



For me it is aesthetics. It just looks wrong IMO, but maybe I am among the minority who doesn't like it. 

I don't know if it will affect neck diving.


----------



## MrWulf (Jan 16, 2022)

The fact that the Jeff Loomis Soloist didn't have reverse headstock is a crime


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 16, 2022)

The Indonesian/Mexican 7 string dinky and soloist models actually have slimmer inline headstocks. Not by a lot compared to CS 7 strings.


----------



## I play music (Jan 16, 2022)

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> For me it is aesthetics. It just looks wrong IMO, but maybe I am among the minority who doesn't like it.
> 
> I don't know if it will affect neck diving.





MrWulf said:


> The fact that the Jeff Loomis Soloist didn't have reverse headstock is a crime







for a black floyded 7 with active pickups I think I'd choose this over the Jackson any day


----------



## jahosy (Jan 16, 2022)

Was stoked to see JL's CS soloist 7 last year, but seeing the Pro version with the massive headstock is such a disappointment. 

Will probably wait for Jackson's official release to decide if i'm in.


----------



## MrWulf (Jan 16, 2022)

I like the massive headstock tbh, but ITS IN THE WRONG DIRECTION.


----------



## oracles (Jan 16, 2022)

Gren said:


> FMIC, it's time
> 
> View attachment 101670
> 
> View attachment 101671



I'm all for reissuing the H/S Warrior, but the Kelly Star can absolutely stay in the past where it belongs. Just an awful design.


----------



## Edika (Jan 16, 2022)

I can attest that the Mexican 7 string Dinky's have slimmer headstocks. They seem normal sized for.the amount of strings but now I'm curious and will compare with my 6 string Jacksons. But is is nowhere near as big as the MIJ SLAT 7 I used to own!


----------



## mogar (Jan 17, 2022)

Man, between the E-II Ripped and that white concept RR, I don't know which I want more...


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 17, 2022)

lmao the headstock on that loomis 7 looks like dogshit


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2022)

For those wonder how the Loomis headstock SHOULD look.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 17, 2022)

Is it just me or does a soloist body just look super odd in multiscale?


----------



## MFB (Jan 17, 2022)

Jackson needs to do something with the Fury series, right now it's either a Phil Demmel model or bust. Fuck that shit, make it in a black/white body, a bound blank board (or if you must do inlays, then Piranha or Fins), and that shit will be a proper challenge to an Explorer/EX series.


----------



## mastapimp (Jan 17, 2022)

jephjacques said:


> lmao the headstock on that loomis 7 looks like dogshit


Don't you own one of the charcoal custom WR7, like me? It's the same headstock! Just looks kinda weird in this instance and in the video.


HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> For those wonder how the Loomis headstock SHOULD look.



Looks the same to me...just from a different camera angle. Also, when this video was posted in the "Loomis to Jackson" thread last year, just as many comments on the massive headstock then as there are now.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 17, 2022)

mastapimp said:


> Don't you own one of the charcoal custom WR7, like me? It's the same headstock! Just looks kinda weird in this instance and in the video.



Even if it is the same size as on the WR7s (which I don't think is true), it doesn't look weird because the Warrior body is bigger and much pointier.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2022)

I'm wrong, the Loomis video does have the same headstock. Just looked better due to the angle. It's just not as massive as the old SLAT3-7 I was thinking of.







@jephjacques is correc though that the USA WR7 has a headstock that's a good inch or more shorter. The Loomis SL7 looks like the SLAT3-7 headstock, but narrower. Same length.


----------



## flv75 (Jan 20, 2022)

*From Thomann, JS42 RR Ziricote*


----------



## Perge (Jan 25, 2022)

From the ol' FB. Wonder if there will be even more models, or just what we've already seen leaked.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 25, 2022)

Jackson is lucky to have dealers like Randall.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 26, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Jackson is lucky to have dealers like Randall.



Very lucky - a dealer that doesn't question manufacturing issues and puts it all on the customer, he's a manufacturer's wet dream.

Meanwhile - not posting the dealer or the group this was in (I'm sure there's members on this board that are in the group and have seen the post though). This is the shit Jackson is currently putting out:




As a Master Builder, how do you not route a bridge properly and secondly, how do you let that out of the shop?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 26, 2022)

Vyn said:


> Very lucky - a dealer that doesn't question manufacturing issues and puts it all on the customer, he's a manufacturer's wet dream.



I've had a few conversations with Randall and have visited Chondro a few times, I never got that impression, always seemed real about the state of Jackson/Charvel.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 26, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I've had a few conversations with Randall and have visited Chondro a few times, I never got that impression, always seemed real about the state of Jackson/Charvel.



There was a very public falling out on FB between Randall and another dealer recently - the other dealer had been calling out massive QC issues with regards to Jackon's MIJ line, Randall got sick of that dealer complaining, blocked him, and then went of a bit of a tirade about the other dealer. There's a few dealer's that have publicly voiced issues with various Jackson lines and Randall hasn't been one of them, in fact he's doing the opposite.


----------



## narad (Jan 26, 2022)

Well spot-on about "master builder" being a bullshit marketing title, regardless of Jackson and this particular guitar, etc.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 26, 2022)

Vyn said:


> There was a very public falling out on FB between Randall and another dealer recently - the other dealer had been calling out massive QC issues with regards to Jackon's MIJ line, Randall got sick of that dealer complaining, blocked him, and then went of a bit of a tirade about the other dealer. There's a few dealer's that have publicly voiced issues with various Jackson lines and Randall hasn't been one of them, in fact he's doing the opposite.



Fair enough.

I'm not on FB, so I tend to not be hip to the latest drama.

Without knowing who the other dealer was, I will say, things can get weird when folks' livelihood is involved. Dealers should be upfront with customers, it's good for business.



narad said:


> Well spot-on about "master builder" being a bullshit marketing title, regardless of Jackson and this particular guitar, etc.



It's a hold over from when you became a master craftsperson, and is still in use in a bunch of trades (master plumber, master electrician, master carpenter, etc.). 

I think it's definitely used for marketing at FMIC, but the way I see it, if someone followed the apprentice process and/or reaches a level of experience and mastery they earned the title.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 26, 2022)

here are some charvels
https://www.guitarworld.com/news/charvel-new-signature-models-2022


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 26, 2022)

Pro-Mod Jack E Lee? Tell me more...


----------



## Ivars V (Jan 26, 2022)

https://www.jacksonguitars.com/en/new-electric-guitars/ YO!


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 26, 2022)

Is the “speed neck profile” a new thinner neck profile? Charvels are typically like a “thicker C” as far as super strats go. Compared to like an Ibanez or the schecter SLS.


----------



## narad (Jan 26, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I'm not on FB, so I tend to not be hip to the latest drama.
> 
> ...



But I feel like whenever you make a 23 fret guitar, you should be put on some sort of probationary period. Like sure, you were an apprentice, but clearly you didn't really pay attention during the "count the number of frets" lesson.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 26, 2022)

Vyn said:


> There was a very public falling out on FB between Randall and another dealer recently - the other dealer had been calling out massive QC issues with regards to Jackon's MIJ line, Randall got sick of that dealer complaining, blocked him, and then went of a bit of a tirade about the other dealer. There's a few dealer's that have publicly voiced issues with various Jackson lines and Randall hasn't been one of them, in fact he's doing the opposite.


You talking about how he went off on nick from axe palace and kicked him out of his group? 
nick was also trying to sell his own inventory in randall's group, so that probably pissed him off.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 26, 2022)

That Charvel Jake E Lee is cool. I also like this one in particular, probably more for sentimental reasons than anything. The first guitar I actually bought myself back in 2002 was a MIM Fender Strat HH with a FR and it looked exactly like this. It was kind of a turd and the FR was a cheap POS. The previous owner gave it a JB/59 Zebra set. I could definitely dig it with all the more modern Charvel features, 12-16” radius, satin neck, rolled fingerboard edges, and better 1000 series FR.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 26, 2022)

A warrior but no V. That's it ?
Thought the camo tiger as pearloid or sparkle at first glance...


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Jan 26, 2022)

besides the concept RR247 this is boring as hell


----------



## JD27 (Jan 26, 2022)

Also, the lack of new So-Cal Style 2’s is bullshit.


----------



## Zado (Jan 26, 2022)

These are LTD 2022 level cool


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 26, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Jackson are dicks and throw the bass size headstock on non-USA 7s just because.



Unless it's reversed.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes (Jan 26, 2022)

The concept Rhoads are MIK and $1999 for the white and $2199 for the camo according to a dealer.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 26, 2022)

narad said:


> But I feel like whenever you make a 23 fret guitar, you should be put on some sort of probationary period. Like sure, you were an apprentice, but clearly you didn't really pay attention during the "count the number of frets" lesson.



Skill and experience doesn't mean you never fuck up. People who are really, really good at what they do fuck up sometimes. We're all human.

The builder who made the infamous 23-fret guitar was shit canned, and the two others directly involved were transferred and/or held back from promotions.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 26, 2022)

Zado said:


> These are LTD 2022 level cool



That roads is amazing. Now I don't know if I need a another ltd mirage 87 or this one.


----------



## narad (Jan 26, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Skill and experience doesn't mean you never fuck up. People who are really, really good at what they do fuck up sometimes. We're all human.
> 
> The builder who made the infamous 23-fret guitar was shit canned, and the two others directly involved were transferred and/or held back from promotions.



Sure, but if you like rolled your Silverado out of the factory with 3 wheels, you're probably not the most detail oriented craftsman out there. To me the 23 fret thing is just indicative of such a shit show that there was not just human error, but no processes to prevent such errors, or to catch such errors in final QC. I feel a bit bad that it seems to have targetted the individuals responsible that harshly when it seems like the whole system of production must be pretty severely flawed.


----------



## spork141 (Jan 26, 2022)

I think Esp is the only brand that still comes in heavy each January. Even if you don't like the options, there's some new and surprising stuff there and a lot of models. 

Jackson, Ibanez, schecter, charvel.... I don't know. I get that the pandemic and the supply chain are real issues but what they do come with still feels more the same and uninspiring.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 26, 2022)

Zado said:


> These are LTD 2022 level cool



What is the scale length? I'd like a 750XL that costs less than a Bitcoin.


----------



## Aliascent (Jan 26, 2022)

I like the warrior as I was looking for another one, the 26.5 baritone is cool, but it feels a bit... too late ?


----------



## sakeido (Jan 26, 2022)

JD27 said:


> Also, the lack of new So-Cal Style 2’s is bullshit.


yeah plus I wanted to see some sick new finishes on the Mexican DK24s

ah well

Jackson's new lineup is unbelievably boring aside from the walnut soloist, which is stunning.. the Loomis is pretty cool as well


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 26, 2022)

narad said:


> Sure, but if you like rolled your Silverado out of the factory with 3 wheels, you're probably not the most detail oriented craftsman out there. To me the 23 fret thing is just indicative of such a shit show that there was not just human error, but no processes to prevent such errors, or to catch such errors in final QC. I feel a bit bad that it seems to have targetted the individuals responsible that harshly when it seems like the whole system of production must be pretty severely flawed.



A lot of fuck ups were made, but how often do you count all frets at a glance? 

It was just such a wild error that I don't think anyone ever expected it. It's not like every guitar ever has 24 frets, so I could see someone thinking it had 22 and just moving on. 

It's not like this is happening frequently, there are issues that arise, but JCS makes thousands of guitars.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 26, 2022)

Just to note I bought a guitar from Randall years ago. I immediately knew the neck was messed up because I couldn't get the action even close to right. I send an email asking to return in. 

5 minutes later he calls, and I think 10 minutes later he got the guitar builder to call me. (I send it back to the builder, who agrees the neck is warped and builds a new one.) 

So it worked out really well, but a lot of that was because the builder was dedicated to making it right. But still Randall did not want to mess around either, and I appreciated how quickly he got me lined up with the builder.


----------



## Pat (Jan 26, 2022)

The new ones all look awesome!

All Gear (charvel.com)


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 26, 2022)

I know it's just an X-series, but I have been hoping for this!


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 26, 2022)

Other 2022 Jackson I like


----------



## technomancer (Jan 26, 2022)

Now I'm going to have to resist buying a Danhage all over again


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 26, 2022)

spork141 said:


> I think Esp is the only brand that still comes in heavy each January. Even if you don't like the options, there's some new and surprising stuff there and a lot of models.
> 
> Jackson, Ibanez, schecter, charvel.... I don't know. I get that the pandemic and the supply chain are real issues but what they do come with still feels more the same and uninspiring.




Though I agree with you in this regards, I do have to point out that guitars are rather unique. 
There are certain ergonomic and modern guitars with new body shapes that, more often than not, just look weird/awkward/ugly.
But a tried and true shape can keep rehashing new colors. 

ultimately, they all have been done. A new finish doesn't exactly make a new guitar. A new pickup, doesnt make a new guitar, as pickups can be changed. 

technology isn't advancing as frequently as we would like. As such, its usually much the same as any previous year. 

remember some 10ish or so year ago, when the fad was for 7 and 8, even 9 strings?
then the fad came for slanted or multiscale guitars and baritones
and now, its evertune and fishman pickups. 

if a company tries really hard and introduces a new guitar shape, more often than not its greeted with extreme opinions. 

i'm just saying its easier for companies to focus on a handful of new models each year, and make them better than previous years, rather than reinventing the wheel.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 26, 2022)

Lame showing this year. Unless there's more?


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 26, 2022)

Zhysick said:


> Pro-Mod Jack E Lee? Tell me more...



Correctly done with 21 frets and sculpted heel, too.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 26, 2022)

Those are awesome too. Not really new, but I guess they are listing them that way for this year because they are doing another run of them. The first run must have done pretty well.


----------



## SCJR (Jan 26, 2022)

The Jackson CS woes talk reminded me of this from a couple of years ago.


----------



## Stiman (Jan 26, 2022)

soliloquy said:


> Though I agree with you in this regards, I do have to point out that guitars are rather unique.
> There are certain ergonomic and modern guitars with new body shapes that, more often than not, just look weird/awkward/ugly.
> But a tried and true shape can keep rehashing new colors.
> 
> ...



Are 7 and 8 string guitars a fad?

I kinda wish a company like Ibanez would have more standard offerings. For example, every year for decades now, you've been able to buy a LP Studio/Standard/Custom in a standard assortment of colors. I wish I could do that with Ibanez (and other metal guitar companies). Get a 6,7 or 8 string RG or S, in a standard set of generally liked colors and features. Nothing stops them from having different offerings each year with cool colors and evertune and Fishman pickups on top of these standard ones.


----------



## mitou (Jan 26, 2022)

I like this a lot


----------



## Perge (Jan 26, 2022)

jl-austin said:


> I know it's just an X-series, but I have been hoping for this!


Man. So close on this one. Literally an 81/85 set and this would have been great. 

More pointy pro series please!


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 26, 2022)

technomancer said:


> Now I'm going to have to resist buying a Danhage all over again



Saw that this morning. 

Was there any warning that these were being rereleased? Because, imagine if you just paid $2500 for one?

I can’t wait to see what happens with all the $3k listings on Reverb.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 26, 2022)

technomancer said:


> Now I'm going to have to resist buying a Danhage all over again



Exactly my thought. Although I do have a USA Strathead neck waiting for a project...but I was planning on doing a Star.


----------



## NeglectedField (Jan 26, 2022)

Jeez, FINALLY an affordable Jake E Lee model. Obviously, years after I try to mod up a HSS Standard Strat to be some semblance of his axe. God damn. Otherwise, some good offerings.

That said, I think the black bass would look even better with cream coloured pickups for the 80s vibes.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 26, 2022)

Stiman said:


> Are 7 and 8 string guitars a fad?
> 
> I kinda wish a company like Ibanez would have more standard offerings. For example, every year for decades now, you've been able to buy a LP Studio/Standard/Custom in a standard assortment of colors. I wish I could do that with Ibanez (and other metal guitar companies). Get a 6,7 or 8 string RG or S, in a standard set of generally liked colors and features. Nothing stops them from having different offerings each year with cool colors and evertune and Fishman pickups on top of these standard ones.



multi-string guitars, though still popular, they aren't as popular as they were some 10ish years ago. 

before, all companies were offering several varieties, and now, its not as common.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 26, 2022)

USMarine75 said:


> Saw that this morning.
> 
> Was there any warning that these were being rereleased? Because, imagine if you just paid $2500 for one?
> 
> I can’t wait to see what happens with all the $3k listings on Reverb.



Are these new Danhage models imports?


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 26, 2022)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Are these new Danhage models imports?



AFAIK they were always MIM.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 26, 2022)

USMarine75 said:


> AFAIK they were always MIM.



Yep there is no listing for a new model but a picture on the new releases so assuming they are just doing another MIM run. If they are USA I am really in trouble


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 26, 2022)

technomancer said:


> Yep there is no listing for a new model but a picture on the new releases so assuming they are just doing another MIM run. If they are USA I am really in trouble



Same price so unfortunately I doubt it.


----------



## BigViolin (Jan 26, 2022)

Jake should have white headstock.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2022)

So yeah, ESP/LTD's massive lineup this year seems to be the exception, not the norm.

EDIT: Funny seeing some scalpers on FB get pissed about the Henrik sig reissue. 

Also why didn't they go all-out and put two yellow pickups on the Sean Long sig? Jeez.


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 26, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also why didn't they go all-out and put two yellow pickups on the Sean Long sig? Jeez.



Because that would make sense?


----------



## I play music (Jan 26, 2022)

technomancer said:


> Now I'm going to have to resist buying a Danhage all over again


What's new about it? The price? I am quite sure I have seen this one around a year ago somewhere


----------



## technomancer (Jan 26, 2022)

I play music said:


> What's new about it? The price? I am quite sure I have seen this one around a year ago somewhere



It was a limited run that sold out and they're making more of them (or putting them into regular production, not clear which at this point). So them being available again without paying huge markup on reverb is the new part.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 26, 2022)

technomancer said:


> It was a limited run that sold out and they're making more of them (or putting them into regular production, not clear which at this point). So them being available again without paying huge markup on reverb is the new part.



Im curious how closely involved the production of this is with the EVH Frankie. Is this like Volvo and Audi where they are (or were) made in the same factory by the same auto workers? Because they sure look similar and have similar specs. Even the neck stain looks identical.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 26, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> You talking about how he went off on nick from axe palace and kicked him out of his group?
> nick was also trying to sell his own inventory in randall's group, so that probably pissed him off.



Yeah, I was trying to avoid naming the dealer so this didn't become a dogpile of "I like this person better."


----------



## technomancer (Jan 26, 2022)

USMarine75 said:


> Im curious how closely involved the production of this is with the EVH Frankie. Is this like Volvo and Audi where they are (or were) made in the same factory by the same auto workers? Because they sure look similar and have similar specs. Even the neck stain looks identical.



They're bot MIM by Fender so probably


----------



## ImNotAhab (Jan 26, 2022)

Oui, s'il vous plaît...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2022)

Kinda bummed the JE Lee sig has an unfinished headstock (2nd time Jackson/Charvel fucked up a sig model headstock  well, third if you count the massive Jeff Loomis one), but Charvel still seems to have the cooler lineup IMO. Just from the JEL sig and the Pro-Mod variants.












Those 2 metallic pro mods are DYING for either a maple board or matching headstock.


----------



## NoodleFace (Jan 26, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> A lot of fuck ups were made, but how often do you count all frets at a glance?
> 
> It was just such a wild error that I don't think anyone ever expected it. It's not like every guitar ever has 24 frets, so I could see someone thinking it had 22 and just moving on.
> 
> It's not like this is happening frequently, there are issues that arise, but JCS makes thousands of guitars.


My guess is the dude that made the 23 fret guitar made more than a few costly mistakes in his time. You could probably even resell that 23 fret guitar as a weird one off and recover most of the cost.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 26, 2022)

NoodleFace said:


> My guess is the dude that made the 23 fret guitar made more than a few costly mistakes in his time. You could probably even resell that 23 fret guitar as a weird one off and recover most of the cost.



Guitars are cheap, especially for a company like FMIC, what's not cheap is the fallout. 

They could bandsaw the thing in half and not worry at all, but the damage control from how visible this fuck up was has probably cost them many times it's retail price and they know it.


----------



## Hoss632 (Jan 26, 2022)

Digging the new finishes for sure. The Import Jake Lee sig is pretty cool, and the Sean Long sig is the stand out for me. I still don't understand why that won't make a hardtail model with a roasted neck though.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 26, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Kinda bummed the JE Lee sig has an unfinished headstock (2nd time Jackson/Charvel fucked up a sig model headstock  well, third if you count the massive Jeff Loomis one), but Charvel still seems to have the cooler lineup IMO. Just from the JEL sig and the Pro-Mod variants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maple boards, hands down. I dig those finishes otherwise.


----------



## Chanson (Jan 27, 2022)

ImNotAhab said:


> Oui, s'il vous plaît...



Looks sick. It also comes in a metallic black that has a tiny bit of sparkle too. Wish they would have done black hardware on the black and white finishes though!


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes (Jan 27, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Kinda bummed the JE Lee sig has an unfinished headstock



I believe Charvel only put matching headstocks on the US models. Its the same with the Warren Dimartini Snake, unfinished headstock on the MIM and matching on the US one.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Jan 27, 2022)

Chanson said:


> Looks sick. It also comes in a metallic black that has a tiny bit of sparkle too. Wish they would have done black hardware on the black and white finishes though!


Agreed, although I was thinking gold hardware for the white one myself.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Jan 27, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Kinda bummed the JE Lee sig has an unfinished headstock (2nd time Jackson/Charvel fucked up a sig model headstock  well, third if you count the massive Jeff Loomis one), but Charvel still seems to have the cooler lineup IMO. Just from the JEL sig and the Pro-Mod variants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed. I definitely think Charvel has a stronger showing so far. FMIC has really put a lot of effort in to the brand the last few years and I think it truly shows. 



MaxOfMetal said:


> Guitars are cheap, especially for a company like FMIC, what's not cheap is the fallout.
> 
> They could bandsaw the thing in half and not worry at all, but the damage control from how visible this fuck up was has probably cost them many times it's retail price and they know it.



Yep. Jackson has been “my” brand and the place I’ve wanted a custom from for as far back as I can remember. I’ve been at the point of being able to get one for a couple of decades now, but have held off in part because of reading about screw ups somewhat consistently in that time. Was just safer to go with a USA Select. Customs are basically unobtanium right now, but even inquiring recently, I think I’d still skip the Jackson Custom Shop.


----------



## NoodleFace (Jan 27, 2022)

My issues with my indonesian made Jackson turned me off of the brand for now (along with a RR24 I owned 15-20 years ago). I know logically that makes no sense, since a custom shop is miles beyond that.. but still..


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 27, 2022)

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> I believe Charvel only put matching headstocks on the US models. Its the same with the Warren Dimartini Snake, unfinished headstock on the MIM and matching on the US one.



Correct. Can't have someone thinking a mere plebe has an actual high-dollar Charvel.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 27, 2022)

NoodleFace said:


> since a custom shop is miles beyond that.. but still..



Not *absolutely* true. I've seen signs that they're doing too much work and quality is slipping in the Custom Shop. That said, the Indo guitars are all over the place.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 27, 2022)

eaeolian said:


> Correct. Can't have someone thinking a mere plebe has an actual high-dollar Charvel.



It's just to cut costs, so they can use a single neck SKU for as many guitars possible, same reason why most don't match headstocks on bolt-ons for certain stuff, Ibanez in the 90's was big on this. 

Besides, no one is going to know either way, all Charvels look the same.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 27, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's just to cut costs, so they can use a single neck SKU for as many guitars possible, same reason why most don't match headstocks on bolt-ons for certain stuff, Ibanez in the 90's was big on this.
> 
> Besides, no one is going to know either way, all Charvels look the same.



I apparently should have put a </sarcasm> at the end of that.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 27, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Besides, no one is going to know either way, all Charvels look the same.



If by the same you mean, awesome! Definitely true, but that is sort of the brand identity, a hot-rodded Strat (sometimes Tele if they remember those exist). I guess there is only so much you can do with 2 shapes. I dig most of them though, but I tend to like like traditional shapes like a Strat/Tele anyway.


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Jan 27, 2022)

Everyone hates the Japanese misha strat with the matching headstock wtf. Make up your minds!


----------



## SCJR (Jan 27, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Kinda bummed the JE Lee sig has an unfinished headstock (2nd time Jackson/Charvel fucked up a sig model headstock  well, third if you count the massive Jeff Loomis one), but Charvel still seems to have the cooler lineup IMO. Just from the JEL sig and the Pro-Mod variants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah they really are. The gold hardware on the blue seems a little out of place with the rest of the design.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 27, 2022)

seing those import prices makes wanna sell some US/ Jap model to see where this could go....


----------



## mastapimp (Jan 27, 2022)

Vyn said:


> Very lucky - a dealer that doesn't question manufacturing issues and puts it all on the customer, he's a manufacturer's wet dream.
> 
> Meanwhile - not posting the dealer or the group this was in (I'm sure there's members on this board that are in the group and have seen the post though). This is the shit Jackson is currently putting out:
> 
> ...


Don't these Mick Thomson guitars have a 3rd hidden screw locking the bridge in place? Maybe the bridge route isn't deep enough, or maybe they don't know how to adjust the hidden screw from the backplate?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2022)

mastapimp said:


> Don't these Mick Thomson guitars have a 3rd hidden screw locking the bridge in place? Maybe the bridge route isn't deep enough, or maybe they don't know how to adjust the hidden screw from the backplate?



I think the screw you're talking about was only on the NAMM Limited Edition model, when it was a jerry-rigged Floyd Rose bridge. The production model has no backplate.






I'm sure these dealers have dealt with enough Mick Thomson sig models to know when something is or isn't right.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2022)

soul_lip_mike said:


> Everyone hates the Japanese misha strat with the matching headstock wtf. Make up your minds!





soul_lip_mike said:


> Everyone hates the Japanese misha strat with the matching headstock wtf. Make up your minds!



The roasted maple neck and fretboard match on the USA Jackson Strat really well. So it looks... weird having a finished headstock on the MJ Strat.










In-person it did look better, but man the pictures Jackson used made it look cheap. 

OTOH the blue, green, and JEL Charvels have a finished body, rosewood board, and maple headstock. Clashes too much on a Charvel IMO, especially when you're used to how the USA guitars look.


----------



## mastapimp (Jan 27, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think the screw you're talking about was only on the NAMM Limited Edition model, when it was a jerry-rigged Floyd Rose bridge. The production model has no backplate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess i'm wrong about the access point on the new productions, but if you look up the bridge (there's pictures on eBay) it has a third lock down screw hidden away under the fine tuners. His original customs had the battery pack directly behind the bridge, rotated 90 degrees and i'm purely guessing that's where you'd access the hidden screw.


----------



## 1b4n3z (Jan 27, 2022)

Jackson can botch a Floyd route just as easily. Or probably the neck angle. I have a 2018 CS soloist with too shallow an angle - Floyd is sitting on the bottom shelf. String action is fine, luckily, as it would not go any lower. Of course touching the trem arm will push it out of tune


----------



## mxbraud (Jan 27, 2022)

1b4n3z said:


> Jackson can botch a Floyd route just as easily. Or probably the neck angle. I have a 2018 CS soloist with too shallow an angle - Floyd is sitting on the bottom shelf. String action is fine, luckily, as it would not go any lower. Of course touching the trem arm will push it out of tune


Absolutely unacceptable, did you order the SL or did you pick it up second hand?


----------



## 1b4n3z (Jan 27, 2022)

mxbraud said:


> Absolutely unacceptable, did you order the SL or did you pick it up second hand?



I bought it used. I eyed it at a German music store, where it was sold as b stock. Not because of the neck angle but the usual finish delamination on the headstock. That's not an issue for me, but the neck angle is.

I also had a 2019 CS SL1 with the worst fret job imaginable. Wrong radius on them, cut too short, ends not rounded etc. So that went straight to refretting. Otherwise it was perfect and there was no sign of wood movement or mishandling. Even got the plastic film on top of the pickups.


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 27, 2022)

Whatever... I love how the Jack E Lee looks. It's perfect


----------



## SamSam (Jan 27, 2022)

Fucks sake. RG565 or the Danhage. I can swing both financially. But explaining it when they get home is another matter...


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 27, 2022)

soul_lip_mike said:


> Everyone hates the Japanese misha strat with the matching headstock wtf. Make up your minds!



We grew up with Jake's being like that. Jake > Misha.


----------



## mxbraud (Jan 27, 2022)

I had a CS DKR "Doug Aldredge" that they cut the FR route wrong (mis-aligned) with neck pocket! 
I personally don't Do the USA Jackson thing anymore because You DO NOT get what you pay for like it was 15-20 years ago. I buy the X and Pro models and MOD Them to what I want for MUCH less.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Jan 27, 2022)

SamSam said:


> Fucks sake. RG565 or the Danhage. I can swing both financially. But explaining it when they get home is another matter...



"Prices on nearly all guitars have gone up, and are going to increase even more soon. Buying both now actually saves money! I know how incredibly intelligent, perceptive, and generous you are, so I acted as I thought you would. Now every time I play these, I'll think of you and how wonderful you are."


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 27, 2022)

SCJR said:


> Yeah they really are. The gold hardware on the blue seems a little out of place with the rest of the design.



Nah the gold is a selling point.


----------



## SCJR (Jan 27, 2022)

Mathemagician said:


> Nah the gold is a selling point.



Normally I'm with you, but the gold with the unfinished headstock and no maple fretboard is really killing it for me here.


----------



## SamSam (Jan 27, 2022)

Kyle Jordan said:


> "Prices on nearly all guitars have gone up, and are going to increase even more soon. Buying both now actually saves money! I know how incredibly intelligent, perceptive, and generous you are, so I acted as I thought you would. Now every time I play these, I'll think of you and how wonderful you are."



I was considering the price increase excuse. The increases are so stupid the excuse becomes reasonable


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Jan 27, 2022)

SamSam said:


> I was considering the price increase excuse. The increases are so stupid the excuse becomes reasonable



that's literally why I ordered my metal x, bc there's no way in hell I'll get another x shaped 7 for under 1400 any more and certainly not of that quality and with that spec sheet


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 28, 2022)

SCJR said:


> Normally I'm with you, but the gold with the unfinished headstock and no maple fretboard is really killing it for me here.



Reminds me of some Rev Beach videos I’ve seen. This is “distinctly 80’s” done accurately. 

However I fully agree that maaaaple would look better. Keeping the gold hardware obvs.


----------



## zw470 (Feb 2, 2022)

Ohhhhh yeah something tells me I'm gonna need to pick one of these up after my camo Snakebyte gets here


----------



## manu80 (Feb 2, 2022)

Lol. The metalier Malmsteen strat


----------



## Scalphunter (Feb 5, 2022)

I'm thinking of getting a quote on a Custom Shop Warrior but I had a question. Is the Extreme Warrior Masterbuilt only? I know Pablo Santana made these for Jackson in the late 2000s and that Masterbuilt is all but closed to the general population, but is this body shape and inlay work considered Masterbuilt? I'm looking to go with a 6 string with 1 bridge humbucker Bill Lawrence L500XL, the same extreme sharkfin inlays, and a Kahler fixed bridge.


----------



## oracles (Feb 5, 2022)

Scalphunter said:


> I'm thinking of getting a quote on a Custom Shop Warrior but I had a question. Is the Extreme Warrior Masterbuilt only? I know Pablo Santana made these for Jackson in the late 2000s and that Masterbuilt is all but closed to the general population, but is this body shape and inlay work considered Masterbuilt? I'm looking to go with a 6 string with 1 bridge humbucker Bill Lawrence L500XL, the same extreme sharkfin inlays, and a Kahler fixed bridge.
> 
> View attachment 102865



AFAIK that would classify as masterbuilt. Depending on the dealer, they *might* be able to get an order through, but by and large all masterbuilt options are off the table unless you're an endorsed artist.


----------



## Scalphunter (Feb 5, 2022)

That's what I was afraid of. Is inlay work also restricted or can they put whatever inlays you want on custom select? I'm going through Sweetwater, so I'll know for sure in a few days, I guess.


----------



## Aso (Feb 5, 2022)

Scalphunter said:


> That's what I was afraid of. Is inlay work also restricted or can they put whatever inlays you want on custom select? I'm going through Sweetwater, so I'll know for sure in a few days, I guess.


Anymore it's pretty much locked to them only allowing options that are on the custom select form. They are so backlogged with orders and don't get guitars out very fast. I am still waiting on a guitar from them that placed the order in Feb of 2019.

Also prices for custom shop guitars took a big increase in price in the last year.

I also don't think they would even take an order for the extreme shapes Pablo made unless you were endorsed by them.


----------



## Scalphunter (Feb 6, 2022)

That sucks. Not much of a custom shop, is it? I'd ordered a custom shoselect soloist in 2019 and it was delivered in 2020. I'll update here on what I hear back from Sweetwater.


----------



## 1b4n3z (Feb 6, 2022)

Custom selects are approaching €6000 so I wonder if master built guitars at Jackson have already shot past five figures


----------



## CanserDYI (Feb 6, 2022)

Idk how, but painted headstocks make it look much cheaper than bare. 


HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The roasted maple neck and fretboard match on the USA Jackson Strat really well. So it looks... weird having a finished headstock on the MJ Strat.


----------



## Aso (Feb 6, 2022)

1b4n3z said:


> Custom selects are approaching €6000 so I wonder if master built guitars at Jackson have already shot past five figures


My order I am waiting on was a little over €5000 and it was ordered as a Masterbuild (lucked into the spot). I know there have been 2 or 3 prices increases since then and to order the same guitar now we be 2-3k more is what I was told.


----------



## Perge (Feb 14, 2022)

Drool


----------



## Scalphunter (Feb 14, 2022)

I got an update on the Warrior custom shop. They confirmed that the Extreme Warrior shape would be a masterbuilt. Not only that but even a Kahler fixed bridge or any bridge other than what's on the spec sheet would be a masterbuilt. They possibly can do those inlays but I'm waiting on confirmation for that. I also learned that when you ask for a pickup not on the list, Jackson will install it for 3x the price and that they'll still charge for a pickup even if you only want them to route for it and don't select one of the options. So Sweetwater is willing to install the bridge and pickup for me. I chose the default SD Invader so I'll have that as a spare once Sweetwater swaps it out for a LX500XL. Still haven't heard on a quote but that's the route I'll be going if the peice is viable.


----------



## mastapimp (Feb 14, 2022)

Scalphunter said:


> I got an update on the Warrior custom shop. They confirmed that the Extreme Warrior shape would be a masterbuilt. Not only that but even a Kahler fixed bridge or any bridge other than what's on the spec sheet would be a masterbuilt. They possibly can do those inlays but I'm waiting on confirmation for that. I also learned that when you ask for a pickup not on the list, Jackson will install it for 3x the price and that they'll still charge for a pickup even if you only want them to route for it and don't select one of the options. So Sweetwater is willing to install the bridge and pickup for me. I chose the default SD Invader so I'll have that as a spare once Sweetwater swaps it out for a LX500XL. Still haven't heard on a quote but that's the route I'll be going if the peice is viable.


Not sure if i'm following you correctly or not. You want to buy the guitar from jackson, but avoid anything that will knock it out of the standard spec options (masterbuilt territory) and have Sweetwater take off the bridge, install a Kahler as well as do a pickup swap? Is Sweetwater your custom dealer? Won't that instantly void any kind of warranty. Seems like you may want to receive the guitar as built to make sure the other parts of the build are up to your expectations before diving in with hardware swaps.


----------



## Scalphunter (Feb 14, 2022)

Jackson won't be putting in any bridge AFAIK. Sweetwater will then install the bridge and swap the pickups. Not sure about the warranty but I'm pretty sure it'll be covered. I'll update here once I know more. I'm getting this build done through Sweetwater.


----------



## jl-austin (Feb 14, 2022)

Is it me, or does it seem strange to have to customize a 6k to 7k custom guitar?

There has to be other options out there.


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 14, 2022)

Scalphunter said:


> I got an update on the Warrior custom shop. They confirmed that the Extreme Warrior shape would be a masterbuilt. Not only that but even a Kahler fixed bridge or any bridge other than what's on the spec sheet would be a masterbuilt. They possibly can do those inlays but I'm waiting on confirmation for that. I also learned that when you ask for a pickup not on the list, Jackson will install it for 3x the price and that they'll still charge for a pickup even if you only want them to route for it and don't select one of the options. So Sweetwater is willing to install the bridge and pickup for me. I chose the default SD Invader so I'll have that as a spare once Sweetwater swaps it out for a LX500XL. Still haven't heard on a quote but that's the route I'll be going if the peice is viable.



Man, every single part of this from Jackson’s end reads like “We’re not going to outright say no, but we will price our way out of these requests for all but the most spendy.” 

They have zero interest in working with this request. 

And I’m not knocking your questions/wants at all. 
Is it me, or does it seem strange to have to customize a 6k to 7k custom guitar?


jl-austin said:


> There has to be other options out there.



Not if you want it to say “Jackson” on the headstock.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 14, 2022)

jl-austin said:


> Is it me, or does it seem strange to have to customize a 6k to 7k custom guitar?
> 
> There has to be other options out there.


TSmith or Radical Instruments would prob do comparable builds for half that


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 14, 2022)

Scalphunter said:


> I got an update on the Warrior custom shop. They confirmed that the Extreme Warrior shape would be a masterbuilt. Not only that but even a Kahler fixed bridge or any bridge other than what's on the spec sheet would be a masterbuilt. They possibly can do those inlays but I'm waiting on confirmation for that. I also learned that when you ask for a pickup not on the list, Jackson will install it for 3x the price and that they'll still charge for a pickup even if you only want them to route for it and don't select one of the options. So Sweetwater is willing to install the bridge and pickup for me. I chose the default SD Invader so I'll have that as a spare once Sweetwater swaps it out for a LX500XL. Still haven't heard on a quote but that's the route I'll be going if the peice is viable.





Scalphunter said:


> Jackson won't be putting in any bridge AFAIK. Sweetwater will then install the bridge and swap the pickups. Not sure about the warranty but I'm pretty sure it'll be covered. I'll update here once I know more. I'm getting this build done through Sweetwater.



I like Sweetwater, I buy a good amount of stuff through them, but I don't know if I trust them doing a bridge swap. I've had to work on some stuff their "techs" did prior and I wasn't overly impressed.


----------



## oracles (Feb 14, 2022)

I dont think you could even get Jackson/FMIC to agree to a custom order that involves them not routing for and installing the bridge, or if they do, they'll absolutely tell you to kick rocks if theres any sort of warranty claims. 

That whole scenario is way, way too risky for me personally. If you're dead set on that shape and those specs, cool, but I'd find a builder who's willing to do all those things instead of trusting a Sweetwater tech. Like Max said, their techs are...not great.


----------



## mastapimp (Feb 14, 2022)

Scalphunter said:


> Jackson won't be putting in any bridge AFAIK. Sweetwater will then install the bridge and swap the pickups. Not sure about the warranty but I'm pretty sure it'll be covered. I'll update here once I know more. I'm getting this build done through Sweetwater.


You may want to read up on their warranty info: https://support.jacksonguitars.com/en-us/knowledgebase/article/KA-02017
Item 5 mentions any issues with modifications or customizations are not covered. 

Also, Jackson's not going to send out a guitar without a bridge...they won't be able to set it up, do QC on it, etc. It'll be completely out of their standard operating procedures and quality system. When you get a new jackson, it comes with a hang tag with initials for who did the check, setup, wiring, etc... None of those can be completed without a guitar that can't be strung up. 

I'm gonna sound like an asshole, but this is a foolish idea and it'll never go through. Your best bet is to buy used (or new) and get a decent luthier to put in the bridge and pickups.


----------



## 1b4n3z (Feb 15, 2022)

I strongly recommend to not modify a CS Jackson in any way until you have gone over the guitar with utmost scrutiny - possibly have a great tech/luthier check it out as well. I have eight CS Jacksons from '86 to '19 and have handled many times that amount and I have very little faith in Jackson's quality control. They just don't care these days. Mine are good, but not $3000 good and I'd certainly never buy one without return option


----------



## Edika (Feb 15, 2022)

Perge said:


> View attachment 103299
> Drool


I hope they make that as a Pro model! 

He so teased a red custom shop with an ebony fretboard and normal headstock.


----------



## BusinessMan (Feb 15, 2022)

This showed up on the socials today (I haven't seen it before)






X Series Kelly™ KEXS | Guitars


X Series Kelly™ KEXS, Laurel Fingerboard, Shattered Mirror




www.jacksonguitars.com





I get that it has that cracked mirror look, but $1200 for a made in China, house brand pups, and floyd special for an x series?!!! What is jackson smoking? I'd get the price if it at least had name brand pups. Even with supply chain issues, this is absurd.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 15, 2022)

BusinessMan said:


> This showed up on the socials today (I haven't seen it before)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the price if folks want production guitars with typically custom shop only finishes like crackles and shattered mirror.


----------



## BusinessMan (Feb 16, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's the price if folks want production guitars with typically custom shop only finishes like crackles and shattered mirror.


I figured it was the cracked mirror but still, X series? No name pups? Come on


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 16, 2022)

BusinessMan said:


> I figured it was the cracked mirror but still, X series? No name pups? Come on



Find something with that finish cheaper. Heck, find something roughly Kelly shaped with that finish under twice the price.

When you have no competition you can charge what you want.

On flip side, this is the cheapest cracked mirror Kelly _that has ever existed_.

Folks want custom shop features, that comes with hefty price tags.

I wouldn't ever buy one of these, for a number of reasons, just not my thing, but if you want the look and don't mind putting a bit of work in, you could have something stage ready for well under $2k that you would have had to spend three times that not too long ago.

The times be a changin'.


----------



## manu80 (Feb 16, 2022)

Just a plexi/lexan with a decal under it simulating the crack, don’t dream too much, same as my Marty friedman pro…
They could have put duncan on it ffs…


----------



## NoodleFace (Feb 16, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I like Sweetwater, I buy a good amount of stuff through them, but I don't know if I trust them doing a bridge swap. I've had to work on some stuff their "techs" did prior and I wasn't overly impressed.


But what if you spent $7000 on a custom guitar and they had to install a bridge that was routed out but not actually installed before... would you do it then?

Some people are absolutely crazy around here haha


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 16, 2022)

NoodleFace said:


> But what if you spent $7000 on a custom guitar and they had to install a bridge that was routed out but not actually installed before... would you do it then?
> 
> Some people are absolutely crazy around here haha





The best we can do is warn them. It makes laughing later less mean...or not.


----------



## Aso (Feb 16, 2022)

NoodleFace said:


> But what if you spent $7000 on a custom guitar and they had to install a bridge that was routed out but not actually installed before... would you do it then?
> 
> Some people are absolutely crazy around here haha


The reason Jackson won't do the bridge is because is the setup/work required to route the guitar for the bridge he wants. Installing a he bridge in a proper cutout is the easy part.


----------



## NoodleFace (Feb 16, 2022)

Aso said:


> The reason Jackson won't do the bridge is because is the setup/work required to route the guitar for the bridge he wants. Installing a he bridge in a proper cutout is the easy part.


And hoping that they did it correctly and the guitar plays correctly


----------



## BusinessMan (Feb 16, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Find something with that finish cheaper. Heck, find something roughly Kelly shaped with that finish under twice the price.
> 
> When you have no competition you can charge what you want.
> 
> ...


I dont want it. I'm just griping with it.


----------



## Dr. Caligari (Feb 16, 2022)

Jackson tend to put the bridge route in the wrong place anyway, right?

Maybe if the bridge route is fucked from the start it doesn't matter if the actual bridge install is also a hack job.


----------



## Giest (Feb 21, 2022)

I preordered the RR24-7 today. It's a compound radius OGFR 7 so no brainer in my case. Haven't had a Korean guitar in a long time, I remember they were very good for the money back then. Not a ton of OGFR 7 compound radius guitar options on the low end so I don't especially find the 2K+ price egregious. Would have liked to seen a hard case and SS frets like has been mentioned earlier in this thread, but not a deal breaker. Supposed to have custom shop quality hardware and finishes on basically base model examples, guessing they are just pulling some base models off the line before paint. The finish might be a little too redneck thrashbilly even for me, though I have to admit I still dig it. It's no Lynch kamikaze, but ain't hurt.


----------



## possumkiller (Feb 22, 2022)

I thought there was going to be a Jeff Loomis minion model but its just an oversized headstock for a 7 string guitar. 

That HS RR is fucking killer though. I love that they brought back the stripes on the bevels. There are not enough HS guitars with the slanted neck pickup. The new Alexi was kinda doing it for me but I don't care for the paintjob and inlays. ESP needs to put out a Mark Furtner sig as a standard fucking model.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 15, 2022)

Jim Root's long-awaited Charvel signature model heads up the company's new Artist Signature Series drop


The Slipknot man's EMG and Floyd Rose-equipped axe sits alongside new signature models for Marco Sfogli and Anthrax bassist Frank Bello




www.guitarworld.com






Jim Root sig finally released






Marco Sfgoli's finally got a sig







Also uhh Frank Bello's back with Fender (sorta?)







No seriously this is a legitimate shocker. He was still play ESP basses recently.


----------



## manu80 (Jun 15, 2022)

Root’s charvel looks damn original….


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Jun 15, 2022)

I dig the Sfogli one like a lot more than I should but I'm a sucker for a real strat shape with a floyd


----------



## Scalphunter (Jun 15, 2022)

NoodleFace said:


> But what if you spent $7000 on a custom guitar and they had to install a bridge that was routed out but not actually installed before... would you do it then?
> 
> Some people are absolutely crazy around here haha


I'm not moving ahead with Sweetwater. I'm going through a different seller for much less. Anyway, what Sweetwater had proposed was infeasible. Jackson won't send out a guitar without a bridge so for now I'm getting a TOM Warrior. Converting the bridge later would be done by an actual qualified luthier, not any Sweetwater techs. The pickups are also no longer an issue.


----------



## sakeido (Jun 15, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Marco Sfgoli's finally got a sig


a 1000 series lo-pro Floyd?! say it ain't so


----------



## mastapimp (Jun 15, 2022)

sakeido said:


> a 1000 series lo-pro Floyd?! say it ain't so


It ain't so...that's a regular 1000


----------



## sakeido (Jun 15, 2022)

mastapimp said:


> It ain't so...that's a regular 1000


what the FUCK


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Church2224 (Jun 15, 2022)

Definitely want the Jim root models. Very utilitarian, always liked his signature gear


----------



## cardinal (Jun 15, 2022)

The one with the white pickguard is cool. Stratty looking but with the wider, compound radius Charvel neck.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 16, 2022)

new ferrari red x series warrior


----------



## bassplayer8 (Jun 16, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> new ferrari red x series warrior
> View attachment 109216
> View attachment 109217


Love getting more warrior models but hate the maple board


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 16, 2022)

bassplayer8 said:


> Love getting more warrior models but hate the maple board


I'll take maple over another dookie colored "rosewood" board any day


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Jun 16, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> new ferrari red x series warrior
> View attachment 109216
> View attachment 109217



would love a pro series for once or another wr7


----------



## Naxxpipe (Jun 16, 2022)

I really hope they make the Dave Davidson WR7 in yellow as a Pro series. That guitar lives in my head rent free.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 16, 2022)

bassplayer8 said:


> Love getting more warrior models but hate the maple board


The maple board is actually what makes this super fucking tempting for me.


----------



## yan12 (Jun 16, 2022)

Can't go wrong with a maple board...not ever.


----------



## MFB (Jun 16, 2022)

I can understand why they went with maple board, it makes it more of a competitor/equivalent to the 550 series; that said, it definitely increases the loudness of the red, whereas something like ebony would help tone it down.

So it's either a guitar that you're going to immediately love for that reason, or want the opposite.


----------



## manu80 (Jun 16, 2022)

Can't believe they don' t release a natural and a Silver KV to match the mustine's gibson sig.... With ebony board , not Dry AF Laurel sh...t
I'm so waiting on a silver KV. The only one i saw recently was a Elite Version but too expensive even for a MIJ model

1444 euros for the Root charvel at thomann....Mex? holy shit....happy to buy everything second hand now ...


----------



## mastapimp (Jun 16, 2022)

Naxxpipe said:


> I really hope they make the Dave Davidson WR7 in yellow as a Pro series. That guitar lives in my head rent free.


Dave posted a few days ago on facebook that his new WR7s are still just limited custom runs and there's no time table for a pro version at the moment.


----------



## Naxxpipe (Jun 17, 2022)

mastapimp said:


> Dave posted a few days ago on facebook that his new WR7s are still just limited custom runs and there's no time table for a pro version at the moment.



Fuck... Since his old models are delisted at Thomann, I thought maybe the new ones were in the works...


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Jun 17, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> new ferrari red x series warrior
> View attachment 109216
> View attachment 109217



That maple board is a great call here. Would look awesome in Pavo Purple and Black too.


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 17, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> new ferrari red x series warrior
> View attachment 109216
> View attachment 109217



The responsible of that mismatched heastock should be prosecuted. 

They did it with the Kelly too. Savages...


----------



## josh1 (Jun 17, 2022)

The non matching headstock ruins this.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 17, 2022)

I think the black headstocks work because of the all black hardware, sort of balances out.


----------



## Church2224 (Jun 17, 2022)

I am reserving two of the Jim Root models. Look like awesome workhorses. Should be in around August, should!


----------



## RevelGTR (Jun 18, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think the black headstocks work because of the all black hardware, sort of balances out.


For sure, plus Jacksons just like right with a black headstock, such a classy look.


----------



## Edika (Jun 18, 2022)

I got emails from a few UK sites about the new X series models and that Ferrari Red warrior immediately caught my eye! But because this is a new model and there's no delivery date in site, it's listed as "discontinued, not available to order". What's the point then in putting it on your site then? They could just quote a 14, 22 or 36 week delivery time like they do with some other models .


----------



## Perge (Aug 14, 2022)

New death angel signature? As a pointy guitar fan, that top nub/scoop thing is throwing me way off.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 14, 2022)

Perge said:


> View attachment 112472
> 
> New death angel signature? As a pointy guitar fan, that top nub/scoop thing is throwing me way off.


God I hope not.
I'd rather they re release the death kelly/kelly star tbh.


----------



## Edika (Aug 14, 2022)

Perge said:


> View attachment 112472
> 
> New death angel signature? As a pointy guitar fan, that top nub/scoop thing is throwing me way off.


Is this a Pau Fero fretboard?


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes (Aug 14, 2022)

I have always wanted a Death Angel, but I really don't like satin finishes


----------



## Perge (Aug 30, 2022)

Oh man. My wallet does not need this right now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 9, 2022)

About time they used the right headstock logo.









Charvel unleashes spec’d-up Silverburst signature shred machine for Phil Sgrosso of As I Lay Dying


Sgrosso’s stripped-down Pro-Mod So-Cal Style 1 H FR E boasts a radically scalloped rear and multi-voice Fishman Fluence humbucker




www.guitarworld.com


----------



## zw470 (Sep 9, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> About time they used the right headstock logo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 for logo, +1 for single hum
-1 for inlays, -1 for no top input jack


----------



## 3xt3rm1n4t0r (Sep 9, 2022)

Yes!!! Rob announced it on his FB page.
To bad only in this satin black finish. Would love to see a copy of his first one...
BTW how does this new way of quoting work... It's a bit awkward to do, to say the least...


----------



## oremus91 (Sep 9, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> About time they used the right headstock logo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Single pickup guitars are unbelievably based.


----------

